# One button CC on?



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

How do I program my 942 remote so I can bind a single button to toggling Closed Captioning? Searching through several levels of menus to turn CC on for a moment is getting really old...


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

You don't.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I would love this feature as well. I wish there was an option to turn on CC when the mute button is pushed.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

me too


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

The only problem with turning on CC wth mute is that the 942 has no mute function. It simply sends the IR code for your TV. 

I think that dish could make the unused green R or whatever it is be a CC toggle code for us.......

Of course discrete CC on and off would be even better.....

Jon


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree, turning CC on and off is something I find myself doing a lot.

How about if they used the TV/Video button on the remote. It doesn't seem to have any other use.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there an official way to post this as an enhancement request for future updates?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep. As listed in the 942 Support Forum Rules Thread, a new thread should be started with the title as:
FEATURE REQUEST: Description – use this title for feature requests and discussion about feature requests.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

One of the reasons you see so many posts regarding the MX500 and Pronto learning remotes, is that they allow you to enable CC with the touch of one button by creating a macro fpr this function. Don't hold your breath for it to be implemented on any current receiver.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

jcord51 said:


> One of the reasons you see so many posts regarding the MX500 and Pronto learning remotes, is that they allow you to enable CC with the touch of one button by creating a macro fpr this function. Don't hold your breath for it to be implemented on any current receiver.


I still have an older Pronto kicking around someplace, but haven't used it in ages. It's too much like a hobby in itself.

Yeah, you could program a macro that could turn CC on or off, but the Pronto was IR only, so if something happened to interrupt the beam, you'd still have to go through the balance manually.

Considering the expense and time involved in learning remotes, I'm willing to click a couple extra buttons in the meantime.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

j5races said:


> The only problem with turning on CC wth mute is that the 942 has no mute function. It simply sends the IR code for your TV.
> 
> I think that dish could make the unused green R or whatever it is be a CC toggle code for us.......
> 
> ...


Not unused...the green 'R' is actually a recover button to help you get back on track if you get off the channel/input you watch satellite on. It will cycle through 5 commmon video inputs. Directions should be in your owners manual.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Antibus said:


> I agree, turning CC on and off is something I find myself doing a lot.
> 
> How about if they used the TV/Video button on the remote. It doesn't seem to have any other use.


I use the TV/Video frequently. Don't take it away.  (Laying there in bed and want to stop viewing Dish and start viewing a DVD. Select TV and then TV/Video to select the DVD player as the input for the TV.)

EDIT: I removed my suggestion that followed the above because after reading the 542'2 Manual I realized that I didn't know what I was talking about. :grin:


----------

